# Opinie > Opinie o lekach > Dietetyka >  Aloes Live Odchudzanie

## medyczka

brak recenzji, bądź pierwszy i napisz swoją opinię !

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

zdecydowałam się na odchudzającą kurację aloesową zbyt późno. Jakbym wcześniej się tym tematem zainteresowała na pewno szybciej bym schudła, na chudzianka.pl/ispagul-aloes-i-ziola-tybetanskie-na-odchudzanie jest artykuł o tym jakie ma działanie sam aloes. Zdecydowanie poprawia metabolizm.

----------

